

Ethercodes - etherpad for programmers - aymeric
http://ethercodes.com

======
lachyg
Wow. What a brilliant concept. I would love to be able to work with someone
over Skype and this, and discuss a bit of code, and fix it collaboratively.
Epic!

------
aymeric
Let's play :) <http://ethercodes.com/FqnlzxSgYF>

